# Trailer Hitch Pinch



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever pinched their trailer cord (lights, brakes,charge, etc.) in the hitch. I unhooked the other night to discover a cut in my cord that went through several of the 7 conductors. I tried to fix the spot with sodder as recommended by my dealer. That sucked. Didnt work real well, I dont think it will do. Has anyone ever replaced the whole cord? Any advice?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

eTrailer.com has these: 7-way cable


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Never had it happen but I would replace the whole cable.

How was it routed? I route mine up over the tongue frame and away from the WDH.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd replace the whole cord too. I put a bungie ball around my jack to keep the excess slack away from any pinch points. I quess it depends on where your tv hookup is.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I haven't done that yet
But it shouldn't be to hard to replace the whole thing

Don


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Replacement of the whole cord isn't difficult. You can get them at just about any RV dealership. I use a long shank lock on my hitch lever and run the cord and safety brake cable through it. This keeps them both out of harms way.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

I actually did the same thing while camping last year...I ended up cutting the damaged portion of the cable, splicing & reconnecting with connectors. So far no problems. It is one of my projects this year to replace the cable. However so far no problems.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I pinched mine between the tounge and hitch the day i brought it home and could have screamed. Good thing my wife was their to give me my haldol and keep me from breaking something. ANYHOW i got lucky and just pinched the outer 2 wires. i cut the insulation off about 2 inches long, inspected it carefully, taped the wires, reinstalled the insulation i cut off and taped it back in place. so far so good. it is a tight turn into my driveway so now i send my wife out to watch for a pinch. i go slow and everything has been fine. nothing like a 30' camper and a big ol' suburban.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MAYZ83,

I pinched the pigtail on my Outback pretty good one time, but luckily did not do any internal damage. In your case, I would have to recommend replacing the cable, rather than attempting to fix it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, I have to put up my hand. I pinched my cord. Cut 5 of the 7 wires









I did the repairs in a parking lot. Stripped the wires and twisted them together. Next I use some electrical tape...no I use lots of electrical tape. The cut cord also created a short and blew on of my tv fuses so the right side did not work. I replaced the fuse and was good to go. The repair lasted all the way home










I ended doing a proper repair on the cord and buying a new one. The new one was pretty easy to replace and the repaired one is now a spare.

Thor


----------

